
$5 million to encourage innovation in digital journalism - tzury
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/10/5-million-to-encourage-innovation-in.html
======
lionhearted
Interesting. You'd think there'll be a minor halo effect with Google getting
very, very slightly more favorable press after this... no one will consciously
notice it, but due to human nature the line will move just a little tiny bit.

I wonder if there's any linguists that could analyze phrasings and make a
prediction. Like, for instance, a phrasing "failed to meet expected earnings"
or "fell short of expected earnings" is used. Very slight difference, but for
a billions-dollar company getting covered multiple times every single day in
the media, it could add up to a lot more than $5 mil.

